# Best goggles?



## Tarzanman

Any of those are fine. Get the goggles that fit you the best.


----------



## TLN

I'm happy with Realm. You can get previous season model quite cheap. I got mine for $60, it cost $135. However, as mentioned, any of theese would be fine!


----------



## mbesp

trying them on really helps.
I just went to the store and started puting them on.
I ended up with the anon figment. I wouldn't have ever choosen this without trying them on first.


----------



## WHOisDAN

Get whatever fits you the best with a lens suited for your weather conditions. 

I use Oakley Splice's, and I plan on buying the new Oakley Airbrake goggles. 

http://www.oakley.com/community/posts/2725


----------



## balimadlear

ok, cool thanks.
as im in australia and its the middle of summer its hard to find all these goggles in stores at the moment. but i'll try them all on before i purchase.
Was just seeing if any of these goggles had any major flaws.


----------



## SCARBRO817

TLN said:


> I'm happy with Realm. You can get previous season model quite cheap. I got mine for $60, it cost $135. However, as mentioned, any of theese would be fine!


ya im happy with my realms too i would recomend them for sure but its all about what fits you right


----------



## kung-POW

If fogging is a big factor, stay away from the EG2's. I have a pair and they fog up like no tomorrow.


----------



## Tez

Smith I/O are the best goggles I have ever owned or tried! That said they are small (mine are 2 years old so they could be larger now?) so if you have a big head then they may not be for you.


----------



## ngeorge

i got a pair of anon realms i bought pretty cheap during an off season sale in Melbourne, cant wait to break them in this season


----------



## Jed

kung-POW said:


> If fogging is a big factor, stay away from the EG2's. I have a pair and they fog up like no tomorrow.


Fogging is highly dependent on how the goggle fits your face, not so much the actual goggle. I have EG2s and they never fog but I've had friends with small faces who had EG2s fog like crazy.


----------



## sb60

I/O's come in 2 sizes. Not really men's or women's just a slightly different fit. I/O S is smaller and the strap is attached a little differently. I/O without the S are slightly bigger.


----------



## deanobruce

eally mater that its out of season, all stores will still have their goggles on display...


just go in, try lots out and what ever fits you best buy.

i had spy soldiers but now have anon figment which i bought last summer


----------



## one hand loose

*Poc*

Poc Lobes are the best goggles I've used. Never fogged on me and they're amazing lenses. Not the cheapest but you get what you pay for.


----------



## andreas

smith I/O goggles are FTW.


----------



## laffdog

I got a set of smith optics phenom goggles they dont fog up and not a scratch on them, They have a vent on the top which you can shut and close dependent on the conditions to prevent them from fogging up and a very small hole either side of the goggle to allow for air flow!!! As I said they haven't fogged up once


----------



## 2011Stevens

Just putting this out there...
There's definitely anti-fog chemicals/creams to put on your goggles or glasses.
I got some. I haven't used them yet because I just bought all my stuff this summer but hey, it's out there lol

Amazon.com: FogTech Anti Fog Tech 30ml Bottle For Paintball Mask: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## JayMess686

yea what ever it is it doesn't last you put it on your goggles glasses ect. then 20 minutes later you have to put more on


----------



## devilwear

From your list I would recommend the EG2 as long as you're aware they are quite big and you need to make sure they fit your face properly.


----------



## Qball

My next goggles will be the Oakley Splice because I tried my friends and they fit my face perfectly. Been using smith phenoms but they are a little narrow for my face. Also use some dragons but the foam doesnt really for all that well and isnt very comfortable.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

They make an EG 2.5 for smaller faces. They still have the wide optical range. I've had two pairs of Anon Figments. These worked fine. I have Oakley Crowbars now which I like, too. They have a better field of view than the Anons.

I might give the EG's a try someday, but I don't really care for goggles in general.


----------



## sevenstarsfall

I started with Splices and they are a great goggle imo, but after I bought some I/Os, I hardly wear my Splices. I haven't had a fogging issue with either. With that being said I would try both of those and see what works best for you.


----------



## Maskot

Smith I/OS Snow Goggle - Free Shipping with AlsSports.com!

cheapest I found on the internet

they come with 2 lenses also


----------



## HoboMaster

Been very happy with my Oakley Splices. I originally wanted some Smith I/O's but they didn't fit my face very well. Mine have some scratches, but the scratches were caused by tree branches and I still have yet to get any scratches from cosmetic handling or wiping. Only time they ever fogged up on me was when I let them get wet after a day of riding, put them in the bag, and never dried them out for the next day.


----------



## Steez

I'd try them all on, they're all good goggles, the crowbars people rave are great but they're extremely big.. I'm getting A Frames because they're supposed to be really good and I tried them on and they aren't that large which is good for me because I have a pretty then face.. so long story short try some on


----------



## fiddlestyx

I have the Oakley A-Frames and can't say anything bad about them. As others have said, try them all on. I was originally looking at the Crowbars and tried those along with the Splices on and neither of them fit my face. Regardless of how great the goggle may be, its not gonna do you any good if it doesn't fit your face properly.


----------



## chupacabraman

Many people will recommend some very good "A-grade" googles (Anon, Von Zipper, Smith).
Some others are alright "B-grade" too (Electric, Spy, Dragon)
I ride 100 days every season in all conditions, and have tried out countless goggles. *Oakley are definitely the best* and nothing has matched them yet, A+ for sure! :thumbsup: _(A-frame if you have a smaller face, Crowbar for med-large and best vision, Splice if you want to look all new-hipster)_
Oh, I forgot to mention: check your helmet fit


----------



## Qball

Electric, Spy, and Dragon are not "B grade" goggles


----------



## chupacabraman

Qball said:


> Electric, Spy, and Dragon are not "B grade" goggles


Call them whatever you want, they are really good, but not as good.


----------



## Argo

I hated my aframes and crowbars. My favorite goggles so far are the eg2's. My son got some free eg2.5 and anon realms at his snowboard camp. The anons seem nice but he loves the eg2.5s. He actually liked his bolle over his oakleys... I would personally put oakley on b grade. They scratched super easy and fogged like no tomorrow. Everything I own eventually starts fogging on me but oakleys did it immediately for some reason. Eg2 last the longest without fogging and have the best field of vision. I had some zeal sppx that were nice too, my niece lost them though.


----------



## Qball

chupacabraman said:


> Call them whatever you want, they are really good, but not as good.


Just because they have a different shape and fit doesnt mean they are of lower quality.


----------



## chupacabraman

I didn't say anything about the shape referring to the quality... where did you pull that from? I said my part, that won't change, I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Jed

chupacabraman said:


> I didn't say anything about the shape referring to the quality... where did you pull that from? I said my part, that won't change, I'm done with this thread.


Stop spreading nonsense. Electric is definitely not a B grade goggle.


----------



## JVee

Dragon APX. That is all


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Yea, those new APX look pretty interesting. Quiksilver has a new line coming out, the Hubble.

Anyone try the Recon/Zeal Transcend?


----------



## ridegoofy27

anyone know or have tried the Ra Optics Goggles? i have Spy Orbit goggles and have been looking to upgrade. i know electric, dragon, oakley make some sick ones. 

regarding the thread, ive read good things about the splice's and the EG2's. but i dont own them, so just suggesting out of read reviews


----------



## SnowBanana

chupacabraman said:


> Call them whatever you want, they are really good, but not as good.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't Dragon apart of Oakley back in the day, until they split and formed separate companies? If so Dragon would be just as good as Oakley... As they were pretty much Oakley, and I highly doubt that they would aim to make "b grade" goggles. It's kinda like how Lib Tech and GNU are under the same name, it's like saying one of them sucked and praising the other to a certain degree.


----------



## linvillegorge

I'm partial to Smith because they fit me well and their surround foam is so comfy. No itching at all.

I love some of Oakley's lenses, but they just don't fit me that well and I hate how far they sit off your face.

I currently use the Smith Phenoms. My next pair will likely be Smith I/Os. 

I would be interested in hearing from someone with experience with the Zeal photochromic lenses though.


----------



## Steez

i love the oakley splices theyre super comfy and high quality.. they also have some tech so they dont pinch your nose like other goggles


----------



## Kuragari

I've tried the Realms but I didn't like the peripheral on them. I wear Von Zipper Feenoms, so much peripheral I can see my ears...well...almost.  You can pick them up on eBay for about half what Australian retailers ask for a pair.


----------



## Streloma

I love my crowbars and they dont scratch that much


----------



## howeh

Love my Oakley Splices. They've treated me well for the last 2 seasons, and I've just ordered a replacement lens as my current one is a bit scratched up.


----------



## P.Swayze

2012 Von Zipper Fish Bowls or Feenoms

Oakleys are nice too.


----------



## 604

My favourite are the Dragon Rogue's, with the Electric EG2's in second.


----------



## craig-b

Streloma said:


> I love my crowbars and they dont scratch that much



I support this 100%


----------



## Ollie11

*Zeal Transcend...*

There IS no substitute...


----------



## xotix

can someone tell me about the dragon apx?


----------



## JVee

xotix said:


> can someone tell me about the dragon apx?


I purchased a pair. I'll never got back to anything else. They are not uber huge and ridiculous looking either. They are more an extension of the EG2's


----------



## crazyface

Smith I/O. Quick changing lenses, wide peripherals, super comfy face foam.


----------



## dakotaspeir

I wouldn't trade my eg2s for anything. I use those up until it gets too dark then I bring out the dragons.


----------



## HoboMaster

victoria stiles said:


> Dragon snowboard goggles are among some of the most stylish goggles on the market. If you are looking for ski goggles or snowboard goggles then chances are you have looked at brands like Von Zipper and Oakley. Dragon is another brand available to consumers that is offering hip up-to-the-minute designs in their collection. The good thing about this brand is that it offers good and comfortable stuff to their costumers.


Sorry but that sounds like something straight from the mouth of a Dragon rep.


----------



## killclimbz

Definitely something fishy about that one. Every post she has sounds like some corporate marketing bullshit tag line.


----------



## xDOTY

I just bought some Dragon DX's as they were cheap on WM. I have Spy's that never fog so curious to see how the Dragons will do later in the season.


----------



## TsEthan

The best goggles are the ones havin the most fun


----------



## xDOTY

TsEthan said:


> The best goggles are the ones havin the most fun


 :thumbsup: AGREED. The ones that worry about how they look and how steezy they are, are the ones that worry too much about looks and not skill. I wear high water pants because to be honest, I can not afford new ones right now, but I have got a season pass and good friends. It's snowboarding, not highschool.


----------



## TsEthan

xDOTY said:


> :thumbsup: AGREED. The ones that worry about how they look and how steezy they are, are the ones that worry too much about looks and not skill. I wear high water pants because to be honest, I can not afford new ones right now, but I have got a season pass and good friends. It's snowboarding, not highschool.



right on:thumbsup:. My pants have a hole in them, but they have alot of fun.
Wheres youre pass too?


----------



## xDOTY

Sierra-At-Tahoe. I really enjoy it there haha. Not too packed like Boreal, but a great vibe and nice features.


----------



## xotix

i looked at the dragon apx cause they are nice technically. And the seem to give you a good view. I dont bother a lot about style. But they are quite expensive..


----------



## Ballistic

victoria stiles said:


> Dragon snowboard goggles are among some of the most stylish goggles on the market. If you are looking for ski goggles or snowboard goggles then chances are you have looked at brands like Von Zipper and Oakley. Dragon is another brand available to consumers that is offering hip up-to-the-minute designs in their collection. The good thing about this brand is that it offers good and comfortable stuff to their costumers.


 hey vicky... u must admit, smith kicks dragons wannabe but in almost every way...? Jus sayin:dunno:


----------



## Ollie11

*Zeal Transcend*

This debate over Oakley, Smith, Dragon... its a moot point... or as Joey Tribiani would say, a moo point(a point that a cow would make, which as a result isnt that important) Its all about the Zeal Transcend my friends! You can sit at your computers and brag all you want about how comfortable and practical these brands are... the bottom line is that the Zeal goggles cover all those bases plus give you a head mounted LCD display, GPS positioning and all sorts of really cool firmware upgrades for the software... this season there will be a buddy finder(so friends can locate eachother remotely on the mountain) Treasure hunt(where friends can stash virtual treasure to be found by other Transcend users) and eventually nightvision(magically turning night boarding from the worst part of the day to the best) not to mention all the cool shit that is already in there. Im not a sales rep either, I just own a pair of last years model and am waiting for the new Z3 model to come out November 1st... Just like Porsche, there is no substitute...


----------



## thugit

reps in here like no other, jesus christ.


----------



## Ballistic

Ollie11 said:


> This debate over Oakley, Smith, Dragon... its a moot point... or as Joey Tribiani would say, a moo point(a point that a cow would make, which as a result isnt that important) Its all about the Zeal Transcend my friends! You can sit at your computers and brag all you want about how comfortable and practical these brands are... the bottom line is that the Zeal goggles cover all those bases plus give you a head mounted LCD display, GPS positioning and all sorts of really cool firmware upgrades for the software... this season there will be a buddy finder(so friends can locate eachother remotely on the mountain) Treasure hunt(where friends can stash virtual treasure to be found by other Transcend users) and eventually nightvision(magically turning night boarding from the worst part of the day to the best) not to mention all the cool shit that is already in there. Im not a sales rep either, I just own a pair of last years model and am waiting for the new Z3 model to come out November 1st... Just like Porsche, there is no substitute...


funny, i have some zeal ppx polarized gogs. they are ok but too curvy of a fit... they willl fit a small face. bad/stupid sizing plan.


----------



## Ollie11

Ballistic said:


> funny, i have some zeal ppx polarized gogs. they are ok but too curvy of a fit... they willl fit a small face. bad/stupid sizing plan.


The new models this year apparently will be a much sleaker fit than last... I agree that they are a little bulky but I called them in August and they said they will offer it this year in a more streamlined fit and with a larger screen too... sweetness


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

I have a couple pairs of Crowbars, my fav colorway is definitely the Enamel EQ Enamel Blue with Fire Iridium lenses. I snagged a pair of the Seth Morrison signatures on WhiskeyMilitia. A couple days later, I was kind of regretting wasting the money since it was just a collectors purchase, but once they were here I have to say that the color way is fuckin sick. It's a graphic print and hopefully it holds up because it looks fucking nasty.


----------



## Kuragari

Get some of these on ya


----------



## oskar

Ugliest goggles ever ^^^ ???


----------



## xDOTY

oskar said:


> Ugliest goggles ever ^^^ ???


:thumbsup:


----------



## spirited driver

Ollie11 said:


> This debate over Oakley, Smith, Dragon... its a moot point... or as Joey Tribiani would say, a moo point(a point that a cow would make, which as a result isnt that important) Its all about the Zeal Transcend my friends! You can sit at your computers and brag all you want about how comfortable and practical these brands are... the bottom line is that the Zeal goggles cover all those bases plus give you a head mounted LCD display, GPS positioning and all sorts of really cool firmware upgrades for the software... this season there will be a buddy finder(so friends can locate eachother remotely on the mountain) Treasure hunt(where friends can stash virtual treasure to be found by other Transcend users) and eventually nightvision(magically turning night boarding from the worst part of the day to the best) not to mention all the cool shit that is already in there. Im not a sales rep either, I just own a pair of last years model and am waiting for the new Z3 model to come out November 1st... Just like Porsche, there is no substitute...


Hope you trollin


----------



## dreampow

I have some Swans top of their line rising sun goggles. Found them half price. Fantastic goggles. Never fog and I see everything, the field of vision is superb. They also fit my face way better than the Oakleys I tried. 
Honestly, I think Oakleys are overpriced for what they are. They are good, but you pay a premium for the name just like Burton.
If the brand thing is key then Oakley may be worth it, but for the less money you can find just as good goggles IMO. 
I wear Oakley sunglasses and they are overpriced (even though I payed half price as I am always looking to do), but I honestly think they are just better than the other available stuff. You can see and feel the difference. 
In the snow goggles I am not convinced they stand out that much more.


----------



## Kwanzaa

spirited driver said:


> Hope you trollin


he isn't joking, they are the fucking coolest goggles you will ever see and never own.


----------



## Nolan

NO one mentioned VZ fishbowls
How do they compare to eg2s


----------



## Hodgepodge

I love my oakley splices and my smiths. the smith IO's really step ahead of the rest because you can change lenses on the fly. great feature. but now oakley has the airbrake system so who knows.... those are my two picks


----------



## SBE

make sure they fit your nose and yellow or pink are my fave lens colors, Polarized is great if you wanna spend extra,Its worth it!


----------



## a bag of it

I have found nothing that compares to oakley's hi amber polarized lens


----------



## chandler

Nolan said:


> NO one mentioned VZ fishbowls
> How do they compare to eg2s


like shit. hi nolan. it's because they're relatively new so I guess not a lot of people have had the chance to try them.


----------



## xDOTY

chandler said:


> like shit. hi nolan. it's because they're relatively new so I guess not a lot of people have had the chance to try them.


Tried em on yesterday, for me it was better than Electrics. They are in the middle of EG2 and EG2.5 Perfect for me, no frame that you can see. EG2 felt too big, and 2.5 didn't give me a benefit of vision to justify the purchase.


----------



## chandler

what felt big about the eg2? just curious.


----------



## xDOTY

The frame. Just didn't fit my melon. I was an inbetweener. The Fishbowl fit it perfectly. Even the shop guy said it was VonZipper's answer to the EG2.


----------



## thenomadsoul

Hey people what do you think about the new quicksilver hubble? Are they the same size as eg2 or smaller? 

I don't whether to buy the eg2 or the hubble, what do you suggest?


----------



## FacePlant4Free

EG2's are the tits!


----------



## samson smith

Oakley snowboard goggles are my favorite goggles!!


----------



## buttertime93

if you have a small face, any oakley asian fit goggles will suffice.
i've owned the oakley a-frame asian fit and just bought a pair of the oakly twisted snow asian fit. the twisted snow frame is wider so it allows for greater peripheral vision but the asian fit look better on me. i prefer being able to see a wider range than looking good =)


----------



## deeken

The Electric EG2 are the best IMO. My noggin is med-large so it fits me well. I can see everything, but they scratch easily.


----------



## CheoSamad

I rock oakley Splice!


----------



## kung-POW

Just picked up a pair of Dragon APX's today and tried them on the slopes. Absolutely loved them!! I also have a pair of EG2's, but for some odd reason, the foam would cause rashes around my eye. I checked online and found that a few other people had the same problem. Mind you, I do have very sensitive skin. Also from time to time, my EG2's would fog up. Especially on humid days. I have yet to try the APX's on a humid day, but they did not fog up once on me today! The peripheral vision is just as good, if not better than my Electric's.. TWO THUMBS UP!!!!


----------



## boston

I have a few pairs - def Dragon, Oakley is a classic, f'in Zeal Optics GPS goggles HOLLLLLAAAAAAAA

Just bought some steezy SPY Platoons on Thryll. I said it before and I will say it again I f'in love that site.


----------



## PiKiT

+1 for the realm I got em and they are amaxing...I tried my friends electrics and u can clearly see more...but see which one fits best and make sure u get the right tint on them. I am getting new ones for night skiing now


----------



## Subennet

Has anybody some experience with anon comrade goggles?? I thinking about buying them


----------



## Jenzo

Subennet said:


> Has anybody some experience with anon comrade goggles?? I thinking about buying them


Just try them! Everyone is different. My fav goggs have always been Oakley A Frames but I get sucked into looks over fit sometimes.


----------



## Andus

anon or electric for sure!


----------



## ASO

Qball said:


> Electric, Spy, and Dragon are not "B grade" goggles


I agree, Oakley is the leader of the pack in the industry, but other companies are making great product to. As a matter of fact, alot of brands are made in some of the same factories.


----------



## shreddinitup

I have anon figment goggles and I love them! No problems with fogging and they fit well with my helmet.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Just tried the Smith "Turbofan goggles" yesterday, got a good deal on them and guaranteed to NEVER fog goggles are priceless.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Smith makes good goggles and helmets. I just bought a pair of I/O but I have rocked oakley crowbars for awhile. I have some Splices too. All three are good. Make sure to try on the gogs with your helmet of choice if you rock one. Improper fit/air circulation makes for fog an gaper gaps.

Also, scratches are always more noticeable on the reflective (sunny day) lenses from any company.


----------



## AliCatt

I've never paid for a pair of goggles, so I tend to wear whatever is given to me. Usually Oakley or Electric.

Right now I am rocking the Crowbar's and they do scratch super easily. Oakley has my favorite lenses ever though, and I've never had a pair fog up on me.
Electric is my runner-up.
I would suggest Airbrake or Splice.


----------



## Riley212

dragon dx have been my old reliables for years, no fog, no scratches, comfy foam, the elastic just wears out eventually.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Riley212 said:


> dragon dx have been my old reliables for years, no fog, no scratches, comfy foam, the elastic just wears out eventually.


Nice thing about that is that the straps are easy to replace and it isn't hard to find new straps.


----------



## SnowSource

OAKLEY Crowbar = most proven goggle of all time. 

Double foam!
Optiically true lenses (no more headaches)
Endless lens and design options
The outrigger (where the strap attaches to frame) distributes the pressure evenly for a solid and comfortable fit.

The SMITH I/O is the way to go if you wear a SMITH helmet though


----------



## moondoggy

i used an oakley crowbar the last couple of years and i must say they work really well in all conditions (even when it's pouring rain). as long as you minimize the time you take them off your face, they wont fog. the only problem i have with them is the replacement lenses are way too expensive to buy in canada. they wont allow stores to carry them, and they never go on sale at the oakley store. it's cheaper to buy a new pair of goggles than to buy a replacement lense :dunno:

this year, i'm gonna rock an electric eg2


----------



## RyCan3

by far the best goggles i have tried!


----------



## Nerozor

Went from Oakley Danny Kass Crowbars - Oakley Airbag ones, and I have to say they are by far the best ive ever worn. 
And the bag that comes with it is nice aswell  Go Oakley!


----------



## linvillegorge

I just knew the Smith I/Os were gonna be my next goggle right up until I tried on the Von Zipper Fishbowls.


----------



## bb6kid

von zipper feenoms!


----------

